# I had no idea...



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

...Mollies are SO huge.

My sister gave me three, and one is huge. I got a feeling I may need to find a home for one of them. She gave me two youngsters who are the size of my young platy and a adult who is like three times the size of my adult platy. I hadn't done proper research as of yet. So info on mollies is good right at this point. 

All my platy are posturing to the molly.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

the one thing that sticks out for me about mollies is that they're brackish water fish. many people keep them in freshwater but they'll do much better in brackish.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I've seen some full grown females in and around 4.5 - 5 inches before, so they're not wee little ones.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I got a strong feeling I may be a lay over spot to find the mollies a more suitable home. I really don't think they're happy.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Simple solution; time for another tank.  

Here's my favorite link to general info on care and keeping of mollies;

Badman's Molly Profile

It says here that mollies will grow to be 6" and larger for females.


----------



## Gargoyle (Aug 21, 2008)

There are a lot of related but different fish going under the name 'molly'. The sailfins (usually hybrid crosses of Poecilia velifera and latipinnis) are the ones that get big, and need hard water (not necessarily salt though). P schenops stay a lot smaller, and are hardier. There are also other species from Mexico and South America that are much rarer in the hobby. It's a group of fish, rather than a species.
If you have sailfins, they need room. Lots of it.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

the big molly got sent to a new home with a bigger tank and molly friends.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

Gargoyle said:


> There are a lot of related but different fish going under the name 'molly'. The sailfins (usually hybrid crosses of Poecilia velifera and latipinnis) are the ones that get big, and need hard water (not necessarily salt though). P schenops stay a lot smaller, and are hardier. There are also other species from Mexico and South America that are much rarer in the hobby. It's a group of fish, rather than a species.
> If you have sailfins, they need room. Lots of it.


threadjack:

hey gargoyle, are you the author or Catfish: A Complete Pet Owner's Manual?

seriously. i just put it on hold at the library.


----------



## Gargoyle (Aug 21, 2008)

Yup, that's me, along with Oliver Lucanus. We did three books in the Barron's series - Barbs, Gouramies and Catfish (shameless product plug).


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

cool. I should check out the one on Gouramies. What's the actual title?


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

Gargoyle said:


> Yup, that's me, along with Oliver Lucanus. We did three books in the Barron's series - Barbs, Gouramies and Catfish (shameless product plug).


plug away

/neato

riceburner: i think it's this one: http://www.amazon.com/Gouramis-Other-Labyrinth-Fishes-Elson/dp/0764121057

Gouramis and other Labyrinth Fishes


----------



## Gargoyle (Aug 21, 2008)

That's it. The last time I checked, I believe it was close to number 245,000 on the Barnes and Noble best-seller list...
I feel like a Canadian Olympic fishbook writer.


----------

